# Is an Ex-Partner Interfering with Your Current Relationship?



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

> After a romantic relationship ends, sometimes ex-partners continue to be involved in our lives. The most common reason is shared custody of children, but problems can also be caused by continued contact with the ex or relationships with shared friends or family members of the ex-partner. If you’re in this situation, it is likely difficult for you and your partner to agree on boundaries regarding the exes and agree to how much input and/or presence they have in your relationship.
> 
> Is a partner from a previous relationship interfering or causing problems in your current relationship? An ex-partner can be a huge external stress on your current relationship. If so, read below to identify common problems around exes and get some ideas on how to solve them.


To read the rest of the tips, click here:


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

Great stuff. Dealing with exes is the hardest part about my new relationship. I think it mainly is an issue with the woman being hurt... us men can be dumb and oblivious to things that our ladies can get very hurt over. At least that's how I've seen it personally.


----------

